# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Omesso invio Elenchi Intrastat - Ravvedimento operoso

## dango69

Ciao a tutti, ho cercato nel forum e su internet ma mi sono solo confuso ulteriormente le idee  :Frown: .
Cercando di rimettere ordine, la nuova formulazione *dell'art. 13 del D.L. 18/12/1997 n. 472 al punto 1.b* dice: "_ad un ottavo del minimo, se la regolarizzazione degli errori e delle omissioni, anche se incidenti sulla determinazione o sul pagamento del tributo, avviene entro il termine per la presentazione della dichiarazione relativa all'anno nel corso del quale e' stata commessa la violazione ovvero, quando non e' prevista dichiarazione periodica, entro un anno dall'omissione o dall'errore;_". 
Mi conferma la lettura della *risoluzione 20/E del 16/02/2005* (direi tuttora vigente e disponibile sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Dogane) che dice: "_Pertanto, le violazioni prospettate da codesta Direzione sono attualmente sempre sanzionabili e quindi suscettibili di ravvedimento.
Relativamente a questultimo aspetto, si richiama larticolo 13, comma 1, lettera b), del d.lgs. n. 472 del 1997, per il quale con la circolare n. 77 del 2001 non sono state operate ulteriori precisazioni rispetto a quanto già chiarito con circolare 25 gennaio 1999, n. 23/E, del Ministero delle Finanze (capitolo III, punto 4.5.2  A), e cioè che è possibile la regolarizzazione, ai sensi di detta disposizione, delle omesse presentazioni degli elenchi INTRA, qualora si provveda alla loro presentazione ed al versamento della relativa sanzione ridotta entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione annuale relativa allanno nel corso del quale è stata commessa la violazione._" 
Quindi direi che è stabilito che il ravvedimento per l'omesso invio dell'Intrastat è un ottavo del minimo; la domanda quindi è: qual'è la sanzione minima? 
Il Decreto legislativo del 18 dicembre 1997 n. 471, all'art. 11 c. 4 dice: "_4. L'omessa  presentazione  degli  elenchi  di cui all'articolo 50, comma 6, del decreto-legge  30  agosto  1993,  n.  331,  convertito, con modificazioni, dalla legge  29  ottobre  1993,  n. 427, ovvero la loro incompleta, inesatta o irregolare compilazione  sono  punite  con  la  sanzione  da lire un milione a lire due  milioni  per  ciascuno  di  essi,  ridotta  alla  meta'  in  caso ai presentazione nel  termine  di  trenta  giorni  dalla  richiesta inviata dagli uffici abilitati  a  riceverla  o  incaricati  del loro controllo. La sanzione non si  applica  se  i  dati  mancanti o inesatti vengono integrati o corretti anche a seguito di richiesta._" 
Si può quindi sintetizzare così: "_Sanzione amministrativa: - omessa presentazione degli elenchi riepilogativi: sanzione da euro 516,46 a euro 1.032,91 per ciascuno di essi. N.B. La sanzione è ridotta alla metà se gli elenchi sono presentati entro trenta giorni dalla richiesta dell'ufficio abilitato a riceverli ovvero incaricato del loro controllo._". 
Alla fine: 516,46 / 8 = 64,56 versato con codice tributo 8911. 
Voi che ne pensate? 
Danilo Gonella

----------


## forstmeier

> Alla fine: 516,46 / 8 = 64,56 versato con codice tributo 8911. 
> Voi che ne pensate? 
> Danilo Gonella

  Penso che sia un pò lunghetto con qualche 'vuoto'.  *NEL anno 2008*
La sanzione prevista per ritardata presentazione è di euro 103,29 per ogni PRESENTAZIONE, quindi separato per Acquisti e Cessioni. Questo vale se la presentazione è fatta entro il prossimo termine scadenza pagamento Iva (mese 09 o 10 ecc...). 
RIDUZIONE SANZIONE dal 29.11.2008
il decreto legge 29 novembre 2008, n. 185 (GU n. 280 del 29 novembre 2008) "Misure urgenti per il sostegno a famiglie, lavoro, occupazione e impresa per ridisegnare in funzione anti-crisi il quadro strategico nazionale". L'Articolo 16 "Riduzione dei costi amministrativi a carico delle imprese" modifica l'art. 13 del D.lgs 472/97 riducendo la prevista sanzione per la tardiva presentazione degli elenchi delle cessioni e degli acquisti intracomunitari di beni in caso di ravvedimento operoso da 103 a 52.  
Prima di presentare la ritardata dichiarazione effettuare il versamento con modello F24 - il codice-tributo: 8911 
e come anno di riferimento quello in cui è avvenuta la violazione. 
NON DIMENTICARE la possibilità di una eventuale RETTIFICA ! Bisogna valutare ogni caso singolarmente in base alla documentazione del soggetto.  *Ritorniamo al 2011*
Il minimo non è cambiato, la sanzione che fa riferimento invece sì.
(1/8). 
saluti,
.

----------


## lulina

Scusate se mi intrometto nella discussione e magari sarà una cosa detta e ridetta tante volte ma io oggi ho tantissima confusione e non so come comportarmi.
Devo integrare l'INTRASTAT del primo e del secondo trimestre 2011, regolarmente presentato alla scadenza, in quanto un cliente ha portato solo adesso altre fatture intracomunitarie.
Premesso che:
- l'ufficio Doganale mi risponde che non è più competenza loro ma devo rivolgermi all'Agenzia delle Entrate;
- il funzionario incaricato all'Agenzia delle Entrate mi risponde che a lui è stato assegnato questo incarico ma lui ne sa ben poco e che a suo pare l'integrazione non è sanzionabile e va ripresentato un modello contentente la sola operazione omessa (dice alla mia collega: fate in questo modo così non ci confondiamo);
- il call center dice di pagare la sanzione e compilare alla prossima scadenza il modello INTRA-2 ter.
Credevo di aver chiaro che:
- trattandosi di elenco incompleto integrato spontaneamente (art.11 c.4 Dlgs 471/97) 
la sanzione non andasse versata.
Non ho chiaro invece se devo presentare un modello INTRA-2 TER o rinviare integralmente il modello. 
Insomma....non ho chiaro un bel niente e siamo nelle mani di nessuno.... Sapete aiutarmi?
Grazie
Daniela

----------


## forstmeier

> Non ho chiaro invece se devo presentare un modello INTRA-2 TER o rinviare integralmente il modello. 
> Insomma....non ho chiaro un bel niente e siamo nelle mani di nessuno.... Sapete aiutarmi?
> Grazie
> Daniela

  La soluzione sta forse nell'uso della corretta terminologia. 
Dichiarare/Dichiarato - Integrare - Rettificare - *Omessa dichiarazione* 
Scelga quella giusta e risolve il problema. 
Mi chiedo comunque come fa pensare ad una rettifica x fatture mai dichiarate. 
Una cosa è presentare l'Intrastat nei termini stabiliti. Un'altra è non dichiarare! 
Per quanto concerne una soluzione diversa rimando alla mia ultima risposta dove legge:
"NON DIMENTICARE la possibilità..........."
Solo Lei conosce le dichiarazioni precedenti dell'anno solare in corso. A parte questo nulla vieta di contattare un professionista tipo 'operatore doganale' per approfondire questo specifico argomento.  *Nota:* Non può *integrare* una fattura mai dichiarata. Dati errati x fatture dichiarate invece si; sia a livello statistico che imponibile (Rettifica).
La rettifica è più "elastica" e prevede la possibilità di diminuire o incrementare un valore precedentemente dichiarato e che fa riferimento allo stesso committente. Due sono le considerazioni in merito, l'anno solare in corso e un anno precedente. 
saluti,
.

----------


## lulina

Grazie per i chiarimenti forse ho le idee un pò confuse.
Per per me "integrare" significava integrare il modello INTRASTAT e non una fattura mai dichiarata. La "rettifica" di un imponibile anche se si riferisce allo stesso committente si può configurare ugualmente come una mancata dichiarazione di fatture.

----------


## dango69

> Penso che sia un pò lunghetto con qualche 'vuoto'.  *NEL anno 2008*
> La sanzione prevista per ritardata presentazione è di euro 103,29 per ogni PRESENTAZIONE, quindi separato per Acquisti e Cessioni. Questo vale se la presentazione è fatta entro il prossimo termine scadenza pagamento Iva (mese 09 o 10 ecc...). 
> RIDUZIONE SANZIONE dal 29.11.2008
> il decreto legge 29 novembre 2008, n. 185 (GU n. 280 del 29 novembre 2008) "Misure urgenti per il sostegno a famiglie, lavoro, occupazione e impresa per ridisegnare in funzione anti-crisi il quadro strategico nazionale". L'Articolo 16 "Riduzione dei costi amministrativi a carico delle imprese" modifica l'art. 13 del D.lgs 472/97 riducendo la prevista sanzione per la tardiva presentazione degli elenchi delle cessioni e degli acquisti intracomunitari di beni in caso di ravvedimento operoso da 103 a 52.  
> Prima di presentare la ritardata dichiarazione effettuare il versamento con modello F24 - il codice-tributo: 8911 
> e come anno di riferimento quello in cui è avvenuta la violazione. 
> NON DIMENTICARE la possibilità di una eventuale RETTIFICA ! Bisogna valutare ogni caso singolarmente in base alla documentazione del soggetto.  *Ritorniamo al 2011*
> Il minimo non è cambiato, la sanzione che fa riferimento invece sì.
> (1/8). 
> ...

  E' lunghetto perchè ho voluto motivare le mie scelte con i riferimenti normativi e con un ragionamento logico che spesso viene omesso generando così confusione.
Credo di intuire che gli importi che ci dici ( 103 e  52) siano già i ravvedimenti da versare, ma credo siano errati. Infatti se la sanzione di riferimento è  516,46 (Decreto legislativo del 18 dicembre 1997 n. 471, all'art. 11 c. 4), 1/8 di 516,46 è 64,56. 
Se partiamo da quanto versare rischiamo di riportare dei dati errati. soprattutto quando cambiano le percentuali del ravvedimento.
Ti risulta?

----------


## lulina

Confermo che la sanzione, 1/8 del minimo, è pari ad euro 64,56.

----------


## marce

> Credo di intuire che gli importi che ci dici (€ 103 e € 52) siano già i ravvedimenti da versare, ma credo siano errati. Infatti se la sanzione di riferimento è € 516,46 (Decreto legislativo del 18 dicembre 1997 n. 471, all'art. 11 c. 4), 1/8 di 516,46 è 64,56. 
> Se partiamo da quanto versare rischiamo di riportare dei dati errati. soprattutto quando cambiano le percentuali del ravvedimento.
> Ti risulta?

  Secondo me quanto postato da forstmeier non è errato:
la sanzione di riferimento è € 516,00
dal 29 novembre 2008 la sanzione è stata ridotta da 1/5 (ossia € 103,00) a 1/10 (ossia € 51,00);
dal 1 febbraio 2011 la sanzione è stata aumentata a 1/8 (ossia € 64,00). 
Per completezza aggiungerei:
Le sanzioni espresse in misura fissa devono essere convertite in euro e arrotondate con eliminazione delle cifre dopo la virgola (troncamento): quindi la sanzione da L. 1.000 [...] prevista dal D.Lgs. n. 471/97 è convertita in € 516 (ossia € 516,46 con arrotondamento per troncamento).  
Pertanto 1/8 di 516,00 (essendo una sanzione espressa in misura fissa) diventa 64,00 (per troncamento). 
Le due cifre decimali si utilizzano solo nel caso di sanzioni espresse come percentuali da calcolare su un dato importo.

----------


## dango69

> Secondo me quanto postato da forstmeier non è errato:
> la sanzione di riferimento è  516,00
> dal 29 novembre 2008 la sanzione è stata ridotta da 1/5 (ossia  103,00) a 1/10 (ossia  51,00);
> dal 1 febbraio 2011 la sanzione è stata aumentata a 1/8 (ossia  64,00).

  Ciao, scusatemi forse mi sono espresso male, è errato se lo vediamo ad oggi anche perchè tra novembre 2008 e febbraio 2011 mi pare ci sia un passaggio intermedio. Quindi sei io oggi devo fare un ravvedimento, devo versare 64 euro e non 51 oppure 103.   

> Per completezza aggiungerei:
> Le sanzioni espresse in misura fissa devono essere convertite in euro e arrotondate con eliminazione delle cifre dopo la virgola (troncamento)

  In merito al troncamento, hai sottomano il riferimento normativo? 
Grazie, buon lavoro. 
Danilo

----------


## marce

> Ciao, scusatemi forse mi sono espresso male, è errato se lo vediamo ad oggi anche perchè tra novembre 2008 e febbraio 2011 mi pare ci sia un passaggio intermedio. Quindi sei io oggi devo fare un ravvedimento, devo versare 64 euro e non 51 oppure 103.   
> In merito al troncamento, hai sottomano il riferimento normativo? 
> Grazie, buon lavoro. 
> Danilo

  Hai ragione: il riferimento normativo..
Circolare 106 del 21.12.01 
OGGETTO Adempimenti fiscali derivanti dalla definitiva transazione all'euro
2.5 Sanzioni

----------


## dango69

> Hai ragione: il riferimento normativo..
> Circolare 106 del 21.12.01 
> OGGETTO Adempimenti fiscali derivanti dalla definitiva transazione all'euro
> 2.5 Sanzioni

  Trovato, fa riferimento all'art. 51 del Decreto legislativo del 24 giugno 1998 n. 213!
Grazie della dritta. Buon lavoro 
Danilo

----------

